# Need a place to Hog Hunt



## LoneWolf803 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am located in Fort Sill, OK. I am looking for a place to hunt hogs. There are a lot of hog but the only places that are great hunting tend to be business ran, trying to make money. Which there is nothing wrong with that. Or on private property, which people only allow family or close friends to hunt because of the bad name some hunters have gave us by tearing up fences or scaring their livestock. It makes it hard for us that want to hunt in order to help the hog issue and/or just enjoy it without paying a pretty penny. If anyone could help me out I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

you might try se okla in the natl forrest. also dont know the logistics or licenseing requirements but fort chaffee has hogs.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is another pic from my latest card pull last week.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, I need to raise my protein feeders again! The pigs are growing!


----------



## LoneWolf803 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are you suggesting? I'll do some traveling for some good hog hunting.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Those hogs are about 450 miles from Fort Sill, in Missouri.

What is your idea of "good" hog hunting?

Regarding private property access, you have to understand that landowners are trying to protect their asset and limit liability. Would you lend your car or your house to someone you have never met? And let them use it without your supervision?

These hog on my place range over a fairly large area, of which only 85 acres belong to me. So they may be on my place for a week or two straight, then gone for two or three weeks. You just never know what you will see.

So if good equals easy, or anything approaching a sure thing, I do not have good hog hunting.

Tim


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/facts_maps/wma/canton.htm, http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/maps/Canton WMA.pdf about 3 hours north of you.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would love to help out. I have a catahoula that I've been training to hunt hogs...problem is I live in Kansas. Fort Sill is crawling with hogs. I have a friend who hunts them EVERY day with dogs because he has permission from all the landowners...he also grew up in the area. I actually saw hogs while driving down the state highway in that area. They're breeding like crazy. I've also gone to Missouri to work my dog on hogs. I actually like Missouri more than I like Kansas. I'm only here because my wife is from the area.


----------

